# [SOLVED] No internet after deep world update...

## Bob Leny

I did a deep world update, configured 354 configuration files, rebooted my system, and I no longer have internet access.

So, with my limited knowledge I did some investigating...

ifconfig:

```
George bob # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:8c:3b:c4:c0  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:30 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1968 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1968 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:164056 (160.2 KiB)  TX bytes:164056 (160.2 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

George bob #  

```

ping:

```
George bob # ping -c 4 127.0.0.1

PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms                                                                                                                                                                                     

64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.015 ms                                                                                                                                                                                     

64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.022 ms                                                                                                                                                                                     

64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.006 ms                                                                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

--- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---                                                                                                                                                                                                            

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 2998ms                                                                                                                                                                               

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.006/0.016/0.024/0.008 ms                                                                                                                                                                                            

George bob # ping -c 4 http://www.cnn.com                                                                                                                                                                                                    

ping: unknown host http://www.cnn.com                                                                                                                                                                                                        

George bob # 

```

dmesg:

```
George bob # dmesg | grep eth0

[    0.782707] r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc90000c7e000, 00:24:8c:3b:c4:c0, XID 18000000 IRQ 30

George bob # 

```

What should I do?

Thanks!Last edited by Bob Leny on Wed Aug 03, 2011 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devNERD

Post output of this command:

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

Also are you using a DHCP server on your network? Or you configure it using a static IP? I would assume DHCP.

Let start from there. =)

----------

## Bob Leny

Other than some comments, this is all that is there:

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")
```

I suppose it is worth noting, I am not behind a proxy, and as far as I know, I should be using DHCP.

----------

## devNERD

Proxy could be the issue. I doubt it but I've been wrong a lot before lol. I'm thinking here. Post the results of:

```

cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

I am also assuming you are using Gentoo default DHCP client called "dhcpcd". If you haven't emerged "dhcp" or "pump" then thats what you are using.

----------

## Bob Leny

Yes, I am using dhcpcd.

/etc/resolv.conf contains nothing but a couple comments.

----------

## Bob Leny

I'm not sure if it is related, but apache isn't starting.

```
George bob # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for George

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName                                                                                                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

 
```

----------

## devNERD

Ok I got a lot to say here so stick with me....

I am a die hard Gentoo fan and I love there code but "dhcpcd" is just not my forte and I personally don't like it. I have used "dhclient" for years now and have never had issues. I suggest using it.

Start by doing:

```

emerge dhcp

```

Then go on to configure "dhclient" as default dhcp client; run these in this exact order:

```

rm -f /etc/conf.d/net

echo 'modules=( "dhclient" )' >> /etc/conf.d/net

echo 'config_eth0=( "dhcp" )' >> /etc/conf.d/net

```

Now get your address:

```

dhclient eth0

```

Now I'm assuming you have setup eth0 to get dhcp on boot using rc-update correct?

Now test your internet connection. This should fix Apache too. If still not working. Post results of:

```

cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

and:

```

ifconfig eth0

```

----------

## Bob Leny

With a new day and a clearer head, I decided to play around with it a little more. I noticed that I don't have a '/etc/init.d/net.eth0', which makes it a little hard to start eth0. I symlinked net.lo as net.eth0, ran '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start', it started and I am now coming to you from my desktop!

Thanks for your help though, devNERD! I try not to install new software to replace my current software that should work. I did that once and I got bit, and the little bugger is still chewing away too...

P.S.

Apache still wont start.

----------

## devNERD

Glad to hear it is working. Anytime my friend.

----------

## solamour

I think your system is now using OpenRC when you did an update. Refer to "Network" section of the following document. The same thing (i.e. "/etc/init.d/net.eth0" is gone) happened to me when I upgraded as well.

Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

__

sol

----------

